# Average cost of dental care?



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

Went into the vets today just to talk about my dogs epilepsy treatment as he's transferring from epiphen to pexion, but turns out his teeth are in the decline (he's 8.5 years old, so we did see it coming).

The vet at Vets4Pets told me that a dental clean/scrape would be 300-600 quid, however it would exceed 600 quid if he had to have teeth removed. Is this a normal price range? I'm fine with paying it if it is, it just seems a bit much for a chihuahua cross. And I do get he would have to be put under, but I'd just like to know what the average is?

Many thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds about the right price range.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

V4P (or Companion Care, one of the [email protected] type ones) often send out offers for £100 dental cleans. That doesn't include extractions of course, but might be worth signing up for the newsletters etc just in case


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

BlueJay said:


> V4P (or Companion Care, one of the [email protected] type ones) often send out offers for £100 dental cleans. That doesn't include extractions of course, but might be worth signing up for the newsletters etc just in case


Hi, thanks for the reply. I went to V4P's today and they did say it'd be 300-600, likely more if they find anything during the procedure. I've searched online and found out a lot of people pay on average about 180, with about an additional 30 quid for each extraction. I doubt he'll need extractions, though. I did find in London one extraction could set you back by 750 though, and that's mental.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> V4P (or Companion Care, one of the [email protected] type ones) often send out offers for £100 dental cleans. That doesn't include extractions of course, but might be worth signing up for the newsletters etc just in case


Yes, I used one of those with Fly. They rang up and said they wanted to take out 10 teeth. Only a few months previously, a canine dental hygeinist who had done an 'awake' scale on her teeth and recommended a full clean because Fly was sensitive on a back tooth, had said that that one might need to come out.
I refused the extraction, told them to wake her up and I paid the £100 and collected her. Took her to another vet who said possibly 4 to 6 out, but nothing needed doing urgently, said they'd look again in the winter. 
Very disenchanted with V4P with that. My dogs are on their vacs for life scheme, but that's all that will get me through their door in future


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

Burrowzig said:


> Yes, I used one of those with Fly. They rang up and said they wanted to take out 10 teeth. Only a few months previously, a canine dental hygeinist who had done an 'awake' scale on her teeth and recommended a full clean because Fly was sensitive on a back tooth, had said that that one might need to come out.
> I refused the extraction, told them to wake her up and I paid the £100 and collected her. Took her to another vet who said possibly 4 to 6 out, but nothing needed doing urgently, said they'd look again in the winter.
> Very disenchanted with V4P with that. My dogs are on their vacs for life scheme, but that's all that will get me through their door in future


I honestly was shocked that she told me 600> quid. Like, I'd pay if needed absolutely, but he's an 8 year old terrier mix, so perhaps mid life? And he has always eats happily, so I know he can't be in much, if any, pain. We booked him in regardless for the third of August, because where we live there aren't many vets and the vets that are here would likely start their prices at 600.


----------



## Jbden (Jul 12, 2021)

heidii said:


> Went into the vets today just to talk about my dogs epilepsy treatment as he's transferring from epiphen to pexion, but turns out his teeth are in the decline (he's 8.5 years old, so we did see it coming).
> 
> The vet at Vets4Pets told me that a dental clean/scrape would be 300-600 quid, however it would exceed 600 quid if he had to have teeth removed. Is this a normal price range? I'm fine with paying it if it is, it just seems a bit much for a chihuahua cross. And I do get he would have to be put under, but I'd just like to know what the average is?
> 
> Many thanks


My 6yr old had 11 teeth out recently front top and bottom they had no idea why as her back teeth were lovely. My insurance company paid out it was about £600 that included cleaning as well.


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

Jbden said:


> My 6yr old had 11 teeth out recently front top and bottom they had no idea why as her back teeth were lovely. My insurance company paid out it was about £600 that included cleaning as well.


Thank you! Hopefully it won't exceed that as money has been a bit tight since COVID  Could I just ask your general area?


----------



## Jbden (Jul 12, 2021)

heidii said:


> Thank you! Hopefully it won't exceed that as money has been a bit tight since COVID  Could I just ask your general area?


Surrey


----------



## Jbden (Jul 12, 2021)

heidii said:


> Thank you! Hopefully it won't exceed that as money has been a bit tight since COVID  Could I just ask your general area?


I know what you mean I had to pay £180 twice the access fee for teeth and she had her ears done at the same time. X


----------

